# First time build/Newegg combo deals



## jeffb (Apr 27, 2008)

I've decided to replace my almost 8 year old pc and am going the DIY route. While I've replaced hard drives, RAM, power supplies, video cards, etc on mine and other people's computers at one point or another, I've never done a full build before. I was looking at the combo DIY packages newegg offers and was wondering if these are good deals or if it's better to just pick and chose your own parts. My inexperience in building something from the ground up has me going towards the kits more than anything, really.

My needs aren't terribly high end but at the same time I look at computers as a long term investment and want something that will last a long time (or at least the major components to last/remain current). 

I don't do much gaming but have considered starting more, as a lot of my friends play WoW and such, so while I'm not looking to build a gaming PC it would be nice to have the option up its capabilities if I wanted. I do a good bit of photography and digital editing (no video though) so I like lots of space and to be able to run photoshop and illustrator.

These are the three I'm considering-

One

Two

Three

I know if I was to pick up any graphics-intensive games then I'd probably need to upgrade to a more advanced video card (two of the three have integrated motherboards as opposed to a separate card). Is it typically a hassle to install a graphics card in a motherboard with integrated sound/audio?

Aside from an operating system (windows 7) are there any other parts it's recommended I order? I already have all the peripheral devices I need.

Thanks for any advice you all have!


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

1 and 3 have crappy psu's if I were you I would go with number 2 since that deal has more quality parts.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check some of the recommended builds here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Definitely consider building your own. Pre-builts and bundles almost always have at least one or more low quality component.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll agree with my team mates, its better to avoid the combo deals cause they tend to have low quality parts. And some times the items don't work cause of compadibility issues. It is better to by the items you want seperatly or in small deals like motherboard and cpu combo's. This way you can use quality parts and still save some money, in the pc market you get what you pay for so why not pay for quality. Check the link that was posted by wrench97 in post #3


----------



## jeffb (Apr 27, 2008)

Dblanchard1278 said:


> I'll agree with my team mates, its better to avoid the combo deals cause they tend to have low quality parts. And some times the items don't work cause of compadibility issues. It is better to by the items you want seperatly or in small deals like motherboard and cpu combo's. This way you can use quality parts and still save some money, in the pc market you get what you pay for so why not pay for quality. Check the link that was posted by wrench97 in post #3


Thanks, I had an idea that package deals might be selling you short in some ways and it is good to hear an expert opinion. 

I've taken a look through the recommended builds thread and decided to put together a variation of the $800 computer. Several of the listed components were out of stock or discontinued so I decided to find comparable substitutes.

*Ram- * G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL8D-4GBRM 

*Optical Drive* - ASUS 24X DVD Burner 

*Motherboard* - GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

*Hard Drive* - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

I'm going with the same CPU, Power Supply, and Video Card that were recommended - 

Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-870 Lynnfield 2.93GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Processor BX80605I7870

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100314-2SR Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

For the power supply, I'm thinking of spending a little extra on this model, which is similar to the one recommended but modular. Are modular power supplies worth the extra money, or is it just a matter of personal preference?

I'm trying to decide between the two of these for cases - 
COOLER MASTER Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 Black SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ATX PS2 / EPS 
Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

All of this plus a copy of Windows 7 will run me about $850. Thanks to all of you who replied or might have any further advice!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Couple issues there, AMD motherboard, Intel CPU won't work together.
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX

Modular supplies cost more, it's just a matter of preference, I just coil the extra wiring into a extra drive expansion bay myself.


----------



## jeffb (Apr 27, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Couple issues there, AMD motherboard, Intel CPU won't work together.
> Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX
> 
> Modular supplies cost more, it's just a matter of preference, I just coil the extra wiring into a extra drive expansion bay myself.


I copied the wrong link, thanks for the reminder! As it stands I'll have enough extra drive bays where I think cable management shouldn't be an issue so I'll probably just go with the less expensive version.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So are you using the AMD CPU or a Intel Motherboard and the 870?


----------



## jeffb (Apr 27, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> So are you using the AMD CPU or a Intel Motherboard and the 870?


The AMD motherboard/CPU.


----------

